# رحلة في الاماكن التاريخية في الاردن



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2014)

الجزء الثاني    هنا 
الجزء الثالث هنا 

تدعوكم منتديات الكنيسة 


عن قيامها برحلة الي 
الاماكن التاريخية 
بالاردن 







الجزء الاول 
*قلعة مكاور 





يقع جبل مكاور في جبل بني حميدة 
وعلي بعد 30 كم منها ويرتفع هذا الجبل عن مستوي سطح البحر 750 م ويرتفع عن مستوي سطح البحر الميت 1125 م 
وشكل الجبل مخروطي او 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 هرمي ويوجد حولة تلال وهضاب ووديان وكهوف اضافة الي وقوعة بين مناطق زرقاء ماعين ووادي الصيدان وشرق البحر الميت 
وتتربع علي قمتة قلعة تسمي ميخاروس  والتي لم يبقي منها الا بعض اثارها مثل بقايا القصر والبيوت والكنائس والابراج والاقواس والاعمدة والساحات والحجارة الضخمة 





وهذة الصورة تبين اين مكث يوحنا المعمدان قبل قطع راسة 
في هذا السجن الذي يبلغ عمقة حوالي 10 امتار في بطن القصر 





وهذا ما تبقي من قصر هيرودس 














ووجد علي قطعة فسيفساء كتابات تشير الي ان بناء تلك القلعة يعود الي عام 90 قبل الميلاد علي يد القائد الحشموني المكادي (الاسكندر جانيوس) لتكون مركزا لمقاومة الرومان وصد غزوات الانباط الا ان الرومان استولوا عليها عام 57 قبل الميلاد وقاموا بتدميرها ولكن هيرودس الكبير سيطر علي القلعة واعاد بنائها وبني حولها سور ضخم واتخذها قلعة للمراقبة ومكان للرحاحة والاستجمام لانها قريبة من ينابيع المياة الحارة في منطقة الزارة وقريبة من المياة العزبة وبعد ما  آلت الي ابنة هيرودس (انتيباس)
الذي تسلم الحكم ثم دخلتها الجيوش الر ومانية في عام 71 و72 ميلادية 
فحارب من لجأ اليها من اليهود والهاربين من فلسطين وقتل ويبا منهم الكثير ثمى قدم اليها الرهبان المسيحيون واستوطنوا فيها حتي القرن التاسع الميلادي 
وبعدة المنطقة تناست عشرة قرون الي ان تم اعادة اكتشافها عام 1964 من قبل البعثة الفرنسسكانية وفي عام 2000 وبعد زيارة البابا يوحنا للاردن قرر الفاتيكان اختيار مكاور مكانا معتمدا للحج المسيحي 
كل ملك في اسرائيل كان يسمي هيرودس 
وهذاالمكان للملك هيروس (انتيباس) ابن هيرودس الكبير 
والرومان يدعون الملك (قيصر ) 
كما المصريين يدعون الملك فرعون 
واترككم مع بعض الصور 
علي امل اللقاء في الجزء الثاني من الرحلة 








ويجب ان نقول 
انة يوجد عمودين ارتفاعهما حوالي خمسة امتار 
فيجب علي ىالسائح المصري ان يترك بصمتة واعتلاء هذا العمود الاملس كما في الصورة 






لو معملتش كدة متبقاش مصري 












*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2014)

*تعيش وتزور يا رمس*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تعيش وتزور يا رمس*​


عشت يا عياد 
ربنا يباركك 
واتقدم بالشكر لتعبك معاي في الصور 
نورت الموضوع 
وشكرا لتقديرك


----------



## grges monir (8 سبتمبر 2014)

انا قلت انك عملنا رحلة بجد
بس عموما صور جميلة وتحفة
عقبالنا لما نزور زيك
وميرسى على مشاركتك الرحلة الجميلة دى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> انا قلت انك عملنا رحلة بجد
> بس عموما صور جميلة وتحفة
> عقبالنا لما نزور زيك
> وميرسى على مشاركتك الرحلة الجميلة دى


نورت يا غالي 
وشكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك القيمة 
قرروا واحنا نعمل رحلة اية المشكلة بس 
وبعدين لسة الصور حديثة 
تصوير يوم الجمعة اللي مضت


----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2014)

رحلة موفقة وصور جميلة
تعيش وزور يارمسيس
 ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> رحلة موفقة وصور جميلة
> تعيش وزور يارمسيس
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


الرب يباركك 
الاجمل هو مشاركتك في الموضوع 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا لمرورك القيم


----------



## soul & life (8 سبتمبر 2014)

رحلة ممتعة فعلا وصور روعة  الرب يباركك رمسيس وتعيش وتزور يارب
لكن اوعا تكون طلعت فوق العمود ههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> رحلة ممتعة فعلا وصور روعة  الرب يباركك رمسيس وتعيش وتزور يارب
> لكن اوعا تكون طلعت فوق العمود ههههههههه


هههههه
اومال اتخلي من الجنسيةيعني هو مين مطلعش علي العامود 
اصلا 
ههههههه لازم الطابع المصري يحكم اني اطلع علية


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 سبتمبر 2014)

*اماكن جميله وبصراحه اول مره اسمع عنها 
ميرسى كتير رمسيس للصور الجميله 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 سبتمبر 2014)

رحلة رائعه
ومعلومات اروع
والصور جميله اوي
ومجهود عظيم
تسلم ايديك ابو عاطف
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووور على الرحلة الممتعة
والمعلومات المهمة


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2014)

*تعيش وتزور يا رمسيس 
اماكن جميلة عقبال كل رحلة *​


----------



## اني بل (8 سبتمبر 2014)

منتهى الروووووووعة موضوع مميز جدااااااا 
الأردن حلوووة بمناطقها وسكانها زرت بعض المناطق وبعض الكنائس شئ يهبل هههههههه
أحلى تقييم 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *اماكن جميله وبصراحه اول مره اسمع عنها
> ميرسى كتير رمسيس للصور الجميله
> *


الرب يبارك حياتك 
نورتي الموضوع 
الصور الباقية اروع من دي كمان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رحلة رائعه
> ومعلومات اروع
> والصور جميله اوي
> ومجهود عظيم
> ...


الرب يبارك حياتك 
نورتي يا بتول 
الصور انا اللي مصورها بالتليفون


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> مشكووووووووووور على الرحلة الممتعة
> والمعلومات المهمة


الرب يبارك حياتك 
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور القيم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *تعيش وتزور يا رمسيس
> اماكن جميلة عقبال كل رحلة *​


عشتي وبقيتي 
ربنا يباركك
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2014)

اني بل قال:


> منتهى الروووووووعة موضوع مميز جدااااااا
> الأردن حلوووة بمناطقها وسكانها زرت بعض المناطق وبعض الكنائس شئ يهبل هههههههه
> أحلى تقييم
> ربنا يباركك


شكرا اختي للمشاركة القيمة 
وربنا يبارك حياتك 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 سبتمبر 2014)

جميله الصور دي


----------



## Bent el Massih (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*رحله ممتعه يا رمسيس نشكرك جدا على مشاركتنا لها
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك
منتظرين باقي الصور​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2014)

روعه وجميله جدا جدا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> جميله الصور دي


الرب يباركك 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *رحله ممتعه يا رمسيس نشكرك جدا على مشاركتنا لها
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك
> منتظرين باقي الصور​*


الرب يباركك وشكرا للمشاركة الغالية 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> روعه وجميله جدا جدا


الرب يباركك يا استاذي 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2014)

رحلة حلوة يا جميل انشاء الله في يومٍ ما بعد عمر طويل ابقى افكر اروحها ههههههههه
المهم صحيح مش قادر تحط العمود في جبيك وتجيبه معاك نتفرج عليه ونتسلقه مع بعضينا
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> رحلة حلوة يا جميل انشاء الله في يومٍ ما بعد عمر طويل ابقى افكر اروحها ههههههههه
> المهم صحيح مش قادر تحط العمود في جبيك وتجيبه معاك نتفرج عليه ونتسلقه مع بعضينا
> ​


الاحلي والاجمل هو مشاركتك الغالية 
الرب يباركك 
من ناحية العامود دة رقصت تحتة هيروديا 
فانا مرضتش اجيبة لانة من اعمال الشيطان لية بقا 
لان بسبب هيروديا اتقطعت راس يوحنا 
عرفت انا مجبتش العامود لية 
انا دوست علية برجلي 
وما يستحقش اكتر من كدة


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
خد العامود التاني طيب سيبك من عامودها
وبعدين دية حجة البليد مالناش دعوة عايزين العامود
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خد العامود التاني طيب سيبك من عامودها
> وبعدين دية حجة البليد مالناش دعوة عايزين العامود
> ​


عارف انا اكتر واحد 
ركبت عمدان تشبة دي 
تعالي ومن اي منشار حجر خد احسن عامود 
ولا اقولك اخلي الولد يعمل زية واجبهولك معاي 
بس طولة يدوب عشرين سم علشان الجمارك


----------



## kawasaki (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*رحله جميله يامان *
*تعيش وتزور *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *رحله جميله يامان *
> *تعيش وتزور *​


حبيبي يا كوازاكي 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*موضوع جميل
تعيش وتزور يارمسيس
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*يثبت لاهميته​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *يثبت لاهميته​*


شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 
وشكرا للتثبيت 
الرب يباكك


----------



## مينا مينا كيمو (15 سبتمبر 2014)

حلوة اوي بجد وعجبتي بجد  السرد التاريخي الي الكل هيستفاد منه[/COLOR]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2014)

مينا مينا كيمو قال:


> حلوة اوي بجد وعجبتي بجد  السرد التاريخي الي الكل هيستفاد منه[/COLOR]



شكرا يا مينا للمشاركة الغالية 
شوف باقي الاجزاء نورت الموضوع بمرورك العطر 
الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (1 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع بمنتهى الجمااال والروعة ...ا
يا اخي عبقري شو بدنا نقول يستحق التثبيت موبس للاهمية لأنه مزيج من جهد ممزوج بامكانات رائعة مكنته من اته ياخذ الريادة تستحق 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2014)

اني بل قال:


> موضوع بمنتهى الجمااال والروعة ...ا
> يا اخي عبقري شو بدنا نقول يستحق التثبيت موبس للاهمية لأنه مزيج من جهد ممزوج بامكانات رائعة مكنته من اته ياخذ الريادة تستحق
> ربنا يباركك


شكرا لمشاركتك القيمة 
التي اضافت لموضوعي روعة وجمالا 
الرب يبارركك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2014)

*رحلة حلوة اوى يابيسو
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *رحلة حلوة اوى يابيسو
> *​


شكرا يا لارا لمرورك العطر
علي فكرة كل الصور دي تصويري انا 
الر ب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## روزا فكري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

مكان اول مره اسمع عنه ومعلومات جديده بالنسبه لي
حقيقي رحلاتك كلها متعه وافاده وبركه
تعيش وتزور يارمسيس ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> مكان اول مره اسمع عنه ومعلومات جديده بالنسبه لي
> حقيقي رحلاتك كلها متعه وافاده وبركه
> تعيش وتزور يارمسيس ​


شكرا للمجاملة اللطيفة دي 
الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع


----------

